#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > درخواست: شبکه کردن دو کامپیوتر و دسترسی فول به سیستم دیگر

## ITE-1983

*با سلام
اگر بخواهیم دو تا کامپیوتر رو شبکه کنیم.به فرض مثال یه سیستم پایین مغازه هست و سیستم دیگه بالای مغازه.حال نرم افزار حسابداری رو روی هر دو نصب کردیم .میخام ببینم ایا من که در سیستم پایین هستم میتونم به نرم افزاری که در سیستم بالایی نصب شده دسترسی کامل داشته باشم؟
با تشکر*

----------

*ar58*,*setareh18*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## yaghob20

امکان پذیر هست بسته به شرایط مختلف
در وحله اول که باید سیستم ها رو شبکه کنید
حالا یا به صورت کابلی یا بی سیم
بعد بپردازیم به مراحل بعدی

----------

*ar58*,*cybernova*,*ITE-1983*,*setareh18*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## mahmod31

دوست عزیز 
رای این کار به ۲ کامپیوتر روشن احتیاج دارید که مجهز به کارت شبکه باشند و یک کابل شبکه معمولی 
تنظیمات اولیه برای هر کدام از سیستم ها :سیستم شماره ۱ – سیستم شماره ۲ برای آموزش بهتر نامگذاری میکنم.
در هر ۲ سیستم از My Computer / Propertise تب Computer Name را انتخاب کنید.
حال اسم سیستم شماره ۱ و ۲ را به طوری انتخاب کنید که با هم فرق داشته باشد.
برای مثال : Reza1 و Reza2
حالا در همین قسمت کلید Change را بزنید تا بتوانید اسم Workgroup هر سیستم را هم تغییر دهید.
این بار اسم workgroup ها را مثل هم قرار دهید.
مثلا : [COLOR=#]Reza[/COLOR]
حتما باید اسم workgroup ها مثل هم باشند.
خوب حالا Ok کنید و از این قسمت خارج شوید.
هر ۲ سیستم درخواست Restart می کنند پس اجازه دهید سیستم ها ریست شود و مجددا راه اندازی شود. *حال سراغ شناسایی و IP دستگاه ها می رویم برای این کار آدرس زیر را دنبال کنید :*
Control Panel / Networks Conections
حال بر روی آیکون Network Conection خود راست کلیک کنید و Propertise را انتخاب کنید.
توجه کنید که اگر کانکشن نتورک ندارید از طریق Add New Conection اقدام به ساخت کنید.
حال در پنجره باز شده Internet Protocol TCP/IP را انتخاب کنید و گزینه Propertise را بزنید. (شکل ۱)
 *شکل ۱ – Local Area Conecction Properties* این کار را در هر ۲ کامپیوتر انجام دهید. در پنجره باز شده شما باید آی  پی های مشخص شده را برای هر سیستم وارد کنید پس قسمت Use The Following Ip  Adress را فعال کنید :
*سیستم شماره ۱ :*
Ip Adress : 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway : این گزینه برای سیستم اول باید خالی باشد.
حال در قسمت پایین Dns Server ها را تکمیل می کنیم :
Perefered Dns Server : 192.9.9.3
Alternate Dns Server : این قسمت هم خالی قرار دهید.
*سیستم شماره ۲ :*
Ip Adress : 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway : 192.168.0.1
در قسمت Dns Server هم به این صورت :
Perefered Dns Server : 192.9.9.3
Alternate Dns Server : این قسمت هم خالی قرار دهید.
 خوب کار شناسایی و نتورک کردن تمام شد حالا باید به پوشه ها و فایل های  خود قابلیت Share را بدهید تا در نتورک شما مشترک شود برای این کار به این  صورت عمل کنید :
 در یک درایو یک New Folder ایجاد کنید. بر روی آن راست کلیک کرده و سپس  از تب Sharing گزینه های Share This Folder On The Network و Allow Network  Users To Change My Files را فعال کنید و سپس Ok و بیرون بیایید. با این  کار یک پوشه ایجاد کرده اید که بین ۲ کامپیوتر مشترک است و فایل هایی که  درون آن باشد در هر دو کامپیوتر قرار می گیرد. (شکل ۲)

و برای دسترسی فول به قول خودتون net suport روشون نصب کن

----------

*AMD*,*ar58*,*ITE-1983*,*mn74f*,*setareh18*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## ITE-1983

*ممنون دوست عزیز بابت توضیحات
SHARE کردن رو متوجهم.ولی میخام مثل کافی نت ها که چجوری مسئول کافی نت روی سیستم من کنترل میکنه.من میخام مثلا روی سیستم دوم که تو طبقه بالا هست.اجازه داشته باشم تا در ان سیستم نرم افزار حسابداری رو باز کرده و عملیات مربوط به ان رو انجام بدم.
ممنون*

----------

*ar58*,*setareh18*

----------


## ITE-1983

> امکان پذیر هست بسته به شرایط مختلف
> در وحله اول که باید سیستم ها رو شبکه کنید
> حالا یا به صورت کابلی یا بی سیم
> بعد بپردازیم به مراحل بعدی


درود یعقوب عزیز
با کابل LAN میخام انجام بدیم.
با شبکه کردن و ای پی دادن مشکلی ندارم.همچنین میتونم فولدرها رو SHARE کنم.

----------

*ar58*,*setareh18*

----------


## masood789

درود . چیزی که مد نظر شماست ، پس از اقدامات اولیه شبکه ، با استفاده از نرم افزار team viewer میسر هست.  در تنظیمات نرم افزار باید تیک گزینه Lan رو فعال کنید و با دادن آی پی به سیستم دیگه متصل بشید .

----------

*ar58*,*ITE-1983*,*mahmod31*,*nekooee*,*setareh18*

----------


## yaghob20

> درود یعقوب عزیز
> با کابل LAN میخام انجام بدیم.
> با شبکه کردن و ای پی دادن مشکلی ندارم.همچنین میتونم فولدرها رو SHARE کنم.



دو راه دارید
 یک اینکه بدون دردسر از remote desktop  استفاده کنید
دوم اینکه از نرم افزار هایی استفاده کنید که امکانات مدیریتی تحت شبکه به شما می دهند
به جزء موارد بالا بعضی از نرم افزار هایه اداری خودشون این امکان رو دارن که بعد از پیکربندی از طریق شبکه کنترول بشن
مراجعه کنید که امکانات نرم افزار

----------

*AMD*,*ar58*,*cybernova*,*ITE-1983*,*mahmod31*,*nekooee*,*setareh18*

----------


## nekooee

ببینید دوست عزیز شما برای اجرای یک برنامه در سیستم دیگر به چند طریق می توانید عمل کنید. یکی ریموت دسکتاپ هست که دوستان اشاره کردن و از هر طریقی دوست داشته باشین می تونید عمل کنید.
چه با تیم ویور و چه با ریموت دسکتاپ خود و یندوز و یا برنامه های دیگر. در این حالت شما تصویر سیستم دیگر را هم میبینید و می توانید با برنامه حسابداری کار کنید.
ولی قطعا مقداری افت سرعت دارید که اگر لوکال باشه سرعت قابل تحمله. ولی فیلم یا بازی را نمی توانید از این طریق مشاهده و یا اجرا کنید. چون سرعت شبکه به شما اجازه نمیده مگر تجهیزات خیلی گران قیمتی استفاده  کرده باشید که باز هم ریموت دسکتاپ افت فریم داره و برای چنین کاری ساخته  نشده.

حالت دوم از طریق کامند لاین هست که می توانید با در اختیار گرفتن سیستم مقابل به اجرای برنامه ها بپردازید ولی در این حالت شما تصویری از سیستم دیگر نمی بینید و فقط می توانید از طریق کامند لاین دستورات را اجرا کنید. از طریق امکانات خود ویندوز این کار امکان پذیر هست.

حالت دیگر این هست که برنامه ای که استفاده می کنید خودش در شبکه قابل استفاده باشد. حالا یا به صورت web base یا به صورت سرور و کلاینت یعنی مثلا برنامه حسابداری که شما استفاده می کنید یک نسخه روی سرور نصب شده باشد و یک نسخه کلاینت روی سیستم شما نصب باشه که به نسخه سرور وصل میشه و میتونید شما هم با برنامه حسابداری کار کنید. این برنامه ها مخصوص شبکه نوشته می شوند. 

آخرین راه حل استفاده از نرم افزار خاصی است که جهت همینکار برنامه نویسی شده. این برنامه به شما این قابلیت را میده از برنامه هایی که خودشان برای کار در شبکه طراحی نشده اند به صورت شبکه و همزمان توسط افراد مختلف استفاده کرد. فقط بعضی نرم افزارها را نمی تواند به این شکل اجرا کنند ولی در مورد اکثر برنامه ها مشکلی ندارد. این نرم افزار آلمانی هست و لایسنسش البته باید خریداری بشه. فکر کنم اسمش 2xapplication بود. یا همچین موردی. اگر خواستید بگین اسمش و دقیق نگاه کنم به شما بگم. شاید شرکت های دیگری هم چنین برنامه ای آماده کرده باشند.

موفق باشید

----------

*hasan 2015*,*ITE-1983*,*setareh18*,*yaghob20*

----------

